# Cunningham on the Arminian Controversy



## Whitefield (Dec 29, 2008)

I just posted on my webpage William Cunningham's chapter on the Arminian controversy.

Cunningham - Historical Theology Volume 2 Chapter 25


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 31, 2008)

Cunningham is very good. Thanks for your work to make this kind of material available on the web.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Theognome (Dec 31, 2008)

I did not write that.

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield (Dec 31, 2008)

Theognome said:


> I did not write that.
> 
> Theognome



Bet you wished you did


----------



## Theognome (Dec 31, 2008)

Whitefield said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > I did not write that.
> ...



Yup.

Theognome


----------

